

Gethostbyname_r() - markdennehy
http://stochasticgeometry.wordpress.com/2009/01/29/gethostbyname_r/
A quick rant about gethostbyname_r() being a pain in libfreeradius-client.
======
cperciva
You shouldn't be using gethostbyname anyway -- it's a deprecated interface.
And you _definitely_ shouldn't be using gethostbyname_r -- it's not even
defined by POSIX.

